# Borderlands 2 Headhunter Packs (4)



## Jerec (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab am WE mir die 4 Headhunter packs via Steam für Borderlands 2 gekauft. InGame finde ich unter dem Punkt "Herunterladbare Inhalte" meine 4 Headhunterpacks als gekauft und installiert. 

Wie finde ich InGame zu den 4 Packs ? Ich hab nen LVL 72 Commando mit OP 8 jedoch finde ich keinen Weg zu dem neuen Mini Content. Kann mir jemand mal sagen, wie ich dahin gekomme ?

Danke & Grüße

JEREC


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Februar 2014)

Normalerweise kommt für jeden DLC ein neuer Ort auf der Weltkarte hinzu, zu dem du dann hinreisen musst, um den DLC zu starten. 
Die Anfangsgebiete der einzelnen DLCs findest du auch auf dem offiziellen Borderlands-Wiki


----------



## Jerec (17. Februar 2014)

Auf Borderlands Wiki werden nur die 4 Season DLC´s aufgeführt (noch nichteinmal erklärt, wo weshalb und worum es geht). Ich meine die kleine 4 Headhunter Packs  . Dort steht auf Wiki nur der erste (PR mässig beschrieben - sonst nix !)

Edit: So, nach genauerem Studium der Liste aller Schnellreisestationen hab ich Sie gefunden.

In chronologischer Reihenfolge:

Pack 1 Bloody Harvest -> Startet in :Hallowed Hollow
Pack 2 Wattle Gobbler -> Startet in :Gluttony Gulch
Pack 3 Mercenary Day  -> Startet in :Marcus Mercenary Shop
Pack 4 Wedding Day Massacre -> Startet in :Rotgut Distillery

Sie hätten die Dinger ruhig mal farbig makieren können ^^


----------

